# aberdeen ladies awaiting and undergoing tx daily chit chat part 2



## bubblicous

*New home ladies *

*Happy chatting and lots of*


----------



## tamsinw

The Lone Ranger didn't make it. Just feel sick    x


----------



## stelpo

Oh Tamsin, I'm so sorry, was just logging on to wish you luck. Sending you   though i know nothing helps just now. Take it easy and be there for each other xxx


----------



## Bethliz

So so sorry Tamsin, big hugs


----------



## Lucci

Tamsin I am SO SORRY, I know that there is nothing we can say to make it better... 

Thinking of us all
Lucci


----------



## CrazyS

Tamsin,  really sorry about the lone ranger.  Life can be pretty harsh sometimes.  Hope you are being kind to yourself.  Even some time off work if you can (difficult I know) and decide what you want to do next.  I felt really down after my last IVF but everyone one here was absolutely ace with message of support.  I needed to do something to get myself to the stage that I actually felt in control so I went to see the homeopath (and kept up my acupuncture).  Cx


----------



## Gwendy

Oh Tamsin honey. Have been thinking of you. Listen hun take time to heal and be gentle with yourself. This journey is so draining. Good advice from Crazy. Keep nurturing yourself. Can you start a therapy just for you as it can help. Sending you  x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Tamsin

It may also be a good idea to speak to Jayne at some point, the councilor at the clinic,  I spoke to her both during and after my 1st cycle in Aberdeen (2nd cycle, 1st having been at gcrm)  It was the one that failed in abdn and I found her very supportive.  I also started reflexology between my cycles in Abdn, found it very relaxing.  Thinking of you, as the others have said take time and we're all here for you when you need us  

Liz


----------



## MrsMacD

Tamsin although I haven't posted on your comments so far I have been following both your and Stelpo's journeys and was just gutted for you when I read your post. Sending massive   . Take care of yourself x


----------



## CrazyS

Hi Stelpo,  are you having your ET today or will you get a day 5 transfer?  Canna mind from the old posts.  Good luck!  Cx


----------



## stelpo

Hi Crazy

today today today! Bricking it......just praying they have made it this far x

S x


----------



## Lucci

Good morning my friends,

Tamsin been thinking of you,  as you can see alot of us are here for you... (crazy virtual world)  

Steplo, mixed emotions no doubt.. good luck for today  

Mojo, any news? 

Bethliz, has Sarah managed to crawl? its so wonderful and so worth all the pain  

I was wondering, Mrs Coops posted that they are organising a lunch on Sunday 8th April.. would anyone be considering going?

Thinking of us all
Lucci


----------



## tamsinw

Thx for all the kind replies - your support is so appreciated. I think we'll speak to Jayne at some point but we're retreating from the world (as much as we can) for now.
Stelpo - hoping everything goes really well with ET today. Everything crossed for you.  
T x


----------



## gmac2304

Lucci said:


> I was wondering, Mrs Coops posted that they are organising a lunch on Sunday 8th April.. would anyone be considering going?


would be lovely if some of the '_newbies_' could make it along! i know that I found the first meet extremely daunting, but they are all a lovely bunch of girls & have always been made to feel very welcome at our lunches (_and various other meets_)! Im sure you, and any others that wish to join us on the 8th April, would also be made very welcome!

hopefully see you soon
MrsC xx


----------



## gmac2304

stelpo said:


> today today today! Bricking it......just praying they have made it this far x


good luck *Stelpo* - wishing you all the luck in the world!    
xx


----------



## gmac2304

tamsinw said:


> Thx for all the kind replies - your support is so appreciated. I think we'll speak to Jayne at some point but we're retreating from the world (as much as we can) for now.


*Tamsin* - so sorry to hear your news! make sure you & ur DH take time out to grieve properly, and move on when you feel ready! thinking of you both...
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Steplo

Been thinking about you all day, hope all has gone well  

Liz
x


----------



## stelpo

So.....ET today, and after much soul searching we now have 3 embies on board! The clinic really only wanted to transfer 2 but in the end we went for all three which were looking good - 2 are better than the other one, but we have literally put all our eggs in one basket! Now the dreaded 2ww. I still can't quite believe that we have got this far so smoothly, long may it continue  
Have to say, the embryologist made my day by telling me my eggs were like those of a 35year old - possibly the oddest but most welcome compliment i will ever be paid lol!

Tamsin, I hope you are doing OK, my heart goes out to you and sending lots of  

Thank you all so much for your support and advice over the last couple of weeks - OTD 30 March  

S x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Steplo,

Delighted to hear you are now PUPO!  Well done on 3 embies!  Keeping everything crossed for you, sounds like your embies are good quality which is great news!  Try to lead as normal a life as poss over the next 2 weeks, no heavy lifting obviously but other than that your best to keep relativly busy!

Tamsin - take things easy for a while  

Liz


----------



## Gwendy

Hey Stelpo,

3 embies on board. Great News. Take it easy and visualise those wee embies snuggling in. Sending you lots


----------



## CrazyS

congratulations on being PUPO Stelpo - the 2WW will fly by especically the first week.  I like Gwendy's suggestion nad try to visualise your 3 wee stars bedding in.  All the best for the next few weeks - hope it's positive.   Cx


----------



## stelpo

Cheers folks, random question, have you ever had problems with cystitis after ET? I def have an issue with it today and have read the progesterone pessaries can cause this - don't think I can cope with this for 2 weeks lol! Have called the clinic and they said someone will call me back, just not sure if i can take anything for it?

S x


----------



## Bethliz

Can't help I'm afraid, hope the clinic phones soon

Liz
x


----------



## Lucci

Steplo glad to hear all went well... really   the 3 are snuggling in...
Sorry can't help re.cystitis, hopefully clinic has phoned you by now..

We due in with our decision on monday, DP still struggling with risks, stats but I think more than anything its fear!
So this weekend hoping will be chilled and relaxed and that monday will have resolved things for him and we can go in with a clear head and decision.

Wishing us all a good weekend
Lucci
x


----------



## CrazyS

Sorry Stelpo - can't help.  I couldn't use the pessaries because of all things, a peanut allergy.  Hope you get some helpful advice.

Lucci hope you and hubby have a realxing weekend and try not to think about Monday until it arrives (just like work!)  Hope it all goes well next week and you get some positive feedback that gives the two of you some comfort.

Hope the sun keeps shining ...

Cx


----------



## twinkle123

Congratulations on being PUPO Stelpo. Hope the next 2 weeks zoom past quickly       

Sorry to hear your news Tamsin.    Take your time to grieve and look after yourself.   

Hope to meet some of you at the next lunch meet.  Everyone is just lovely - honestly!   
x


----------



## Mummy30

bookmarking, reading, wishing, hoping, hugging, praying........  back later x


----------



## stelpo

Hello girls

Thank you so much for the lunch invite - sadly i don't live in Aberdeen and its a bit far to come, plus I am working that weekend - boo! I hope you all have a lovely time though, and I will be there in spirit for sure.

3 days into 2ww and its driving me mad already  

Hope a good weekend had by all

S x


----------



## CrazyS

Lucci - how did your appointment go today?

Tamsin - how are you doing? 

Hang in there Stelpo - it will whizz by!

Cx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Lucci,

Hope everything goes well for you today  

Liz
x


----------



## stelpo

Oh so quiet.....

Lucci, how did you get on yesterday? Have been thinking about you.

Hows everyone else doing? I am driving myself mental   Been so emotional I'm annoying myself! Got up this morning thinking I felt so much better, then 10 mins later burst into tears - at least only the dog witnessed it lol. Just getting downhearted trying to prepare myself for the almost inevitable BFN. I think DP secretly thinks it will be BFP, and thats getting to me too, knowing how disappointed he's going to be - on top of that, he has a really important exam next week, right before OTD so he really needs to concentrate on that and not be worrying about this too. God, if only people knew what we have to go through hey?

Sorry to be such a moan    I'll go back to moaning at the poor dog  

Love to all S x


----------



## tamsinw

Hi all
Stelpo - try to stay positive    You have 3 juicy embies on board so you have a great chance of that BFP. Take it easy and keep distracted so the time flies! My philosophy is that bad news is bad however much you've prepared for it (and I REALLY hope its not bad!) so while you're in with a good chance, try your best to stay relaxed and positive. I'm sure that's easier said than done  . And I'm sure you're dog won't mind the moaning - my two love any kind of attention 

Lucci - how did things go yesterday? Hope you're both OK.

As for me, I also live too far from Aberdeen (4 hours) to come to the lunch - not sure you'd want this misery guts there anyway!
I don't want to bang on but I'm not dealing with our second failure at all, don't know how to really. We can't afford to self-fund yet and with having such a poor response both times would we be wasting our savings even trying? I don't know how I feel about ED either... but then the thought of not ever having a baby is soooo unbelievably upsetting. I'm even having nightmares about it. Sorry, just realised I *AM* banging on!! I know we need to speak to the consultant and Jayne the counsellor but I just can't face ringing the unit yet. I asked DH how he was coping - after I'd just blubbed all over him for the umpteenth time - and he said he's not, that its just like a pain that won't go away  Its not helped when a close family member says "Oh well, I suppose you were expecting it [the failure] anyway"!!!!! 

Right, better get on with my work.
T x


----------



## jackabean72

Sorry Tasmin   


Good luck to everyone else.


Bookmarking xx


----------



## abdncarol

Hi girls, it's been a long time since I've been on here but just wanted to wish you all the very best of luck with your journey, it's lovely to see some new ladies joining the site and supporting one another through your treatment.  I know I would have been lost without the lovely friends I met through here when I was going through the IVF.  I had Eva when I was 40, nearly 41 and honestly thought it would never happen for us but miracles can happen.
Sending bigs hugs to all
Carol
xxx


----------



## Mojo72

Hi girls,
After being 11 days over my AF came with avengence at 5am yesterday morning  
Was only at my work for 30 minutes when I was violently sick and once it started went on for 20 minutes. I was sent home and just got in when diarrhoea started. Since my treatment was cancelled I have been suffering like this with one or the other on the 1st day of AF but this time it was extreme (to say the least).
Hope everyone else is keeping well and


----------



## stelpo

Oh Tamsin, my heart goes out to you, it really does. 

I think maybe because I have gone through this before, with ex-DH, I am slightly more philosophical this time - I hurt unimaginably badly last time as my ex-DH walked out just before I started the DR injections, we were living abroad and my whole life had to change as I had to move home on my own, buy my own place, go to uni (saved me!) and be independent, all on top of hating him for taking the chance to be a mother away from me after trying so hard for so long. I told myself I was never going to be so focussed on one thing ever again so if someone took it away it wouldn't hurt so much. Good theory hey? I was single for many years before meeting DP, so I genuinely thought it was over for me, so I have to look at this opportunity as a bonus, we said before we started this would be our only go, and our life will go on regardless of the result. I like to see this as a healthy attitude, though I know it will be (very) hard if it doesn't work. I have worked hard to make my child free life a good one, and what gets to me most is those who criticise my nice holidays and stuff, whilst all the time knowing how much I would love to have what they have and be spending my hard-earned cash on nursery fees like they do. Grass is always greener....

Sorry to have rabbited on, but I guess my point is that you DO get over this, it takes time to heal but you will get there, whatever you decide to do. I was forced to face it, and I did. And I will again if I have to.

PMA to everyone!!

S x


----------



## CrazyS

Hello everyone ...

Tamsin - I really really feel for you.  Sounds like a chat with Jayne (I've never spoken to her) might be helpful from what others have said but maybe just not right now ... until you feel ready.  Do you have anyone else you can speak to?

Lucci - hope your doing OK.

Stelpo - I love the attitude!  So positive.

Shame most of you live so far away so you won't make it for lunch in a couple of weeks.

Cx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

just a very quick message for now, try to come back later with personals

I'm afraid I'm another one who can't make lunch as much as I would love to!  I live 3 1/2 hour away from Abdn   I used to live in Abdn and loved it   Hope you all have a lovely day out!

Liz
x


----------



## Lucci

Hello my dear friends,

Carol you are absolutely right, the ladies I have met on this site have become my friends and I can honestly say that because I have had the opportunity to "chat" to them this way that its made me feel more positive some days...

Tasmin so good to hear from you, can honestly say we have all been thinking of you... of course you going to feel absolutely devastated and its ok to say I am not ok, I am hurting.. its OK to say I am having a hard time!
Its the most natural thing to want to be parents and for some of us it makes sense to our existence...
Anyway please feel free to babble/offload/moan/cry/ etc etc anytime  
Oh and when it comes to family members - the saying is so true "we can choose our friends but not our family"  

Liz, Crazy S and everyone else thank you for asking about Monday and for all your good wishes..
The appointment went very well, we had the opportunity to talk to consultant and ask as many questions as we could... which was positive. 
So we have made a decision to go forward...  
Although we dont have the luxury of time due to my age, we have agreed that we will take the next four weeks to think on how to "self fund" and also give me the opportunity to loose 8lbs...
After that we will wait for the IVF Information evening which is where we join other couples?
Then after that we have the one to one appointment to discuss best treatment etc..
Consultant says we looking at treatment starting beginning of summer.....  

Sounds all good but DP seems to have hit a downer and I have no idea why.. just wish he would talk to me... 

Anyway Steplo, I asked him about embroy's etc and he says they don't do 3! Gave me entire speel as to why etc but most we looking at is 2..
So think of those 3 bedding in so nicely and stay positive - I know so much easier said than done but right now your chances are really good! 

Mojo hope you get better soon  

Hope you all have a good evening 
Hugs x


----------



## stelpo

Lucci, 

Glad your appointment went so well, you'll be on your way before you know it  

Interesting they told you they just don't do 3 embryo transfers when they blatantly do - though they did their best to talk us out of it and made us sign "against medical advice" forms, the decision was left up to us - I think if we hadn't pushed the point they wouldn't have offered it as an option though. I totally see their point about the risks, but the embryologist couldn't ever remember someone of my age having triplets. The odds are just so low, it seemed worth the risk to us, but thats a very personal decision, and it wasn't easy to come to! 

Now I'm just stressing about triplets.....  

Love to all, S x


----------



## stelpo

Think I'm out - AF pains all day yesterday and bleeding today 9dp3dt. Gutted. Didn't even make it to 2nd week...:-(

S x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Steplo,
Hope you are ok, thinking of you  

Liz
xx


----------



## starrynight

Aww stelp cud it just be implantation bleeding?   

Tasmin   

Hi to everyone else i really must try and keep up 

xx


----------



## CrazyS

Stelpo, I hope it's not a negative. Are you still bleeding?


----------



## abdncarol

Stelpo hope it's just implantation bleeding like starry said, sending hugs.
x


----------



## stelpo

Hi Guys

Thank you so much for all your lovely messages, but I'm sure its over for us, still bleeding, pretty much full on AF now and OTD not til friday - can't believe I didn't even get to the 2nd week, seems very early to me. Called the clinic about progesterone levels after reading other posts about early bleeding and they just said its not proven to help and wouldn't even consider it   Seems to me it was probably too low all along  as I can't see how the embies even had a chance in those few days - started spotting 7dpt.

Ah well, will see what they say at review. Now trying to decide whether to have another go despite saying this was the one and only due to crap odds - how it sucks you in lol

Best wishes to all

S x


----------



## tamsinw

Hi ladies


Stelpo - I'm so sorry to hear you're bleeding   Even though I've not been on here for a few days I was keeping everything crossed for you. What did the clinic say about the bleeding? If it really is over and you want to have another go I would imagine the clinic will be behind you as you had such a good response. And yes, it does suck you in   


I also wanted to thank you and Lucci, Crazy S, Starrynight and everyone else that took the time to send such kind supportive messages. I really hope I can get to the stage you (Stelpo) did if a child-free life is what's in store for us. I'm not sure I'm ready to give up yet but I'm also not ready to start dealing with what's next (if anything) - I have put 'ring clinic' on my to-do list though so thats got to be a positive step! I also spoke to my best friend about it all a few days ago and, even though she hasn't been through anything like this, she's proving to be incredibly understanding and says all the right things, very thoughtful. A bit of a star really    So I'm very grateful to have someone like her in my life.


Lucci - I'm so glad your appointment went well and hope your DH is feeling more positive? 


T xx


----------



## Gwendy

Stelpo I  am sorry your bleeding. I had implantation bleeding on the two occassions I was pregnant. Wait till OTD honey and sill rooting for you x What did the clinic say ? Are you at ARI for Tx  ? It's true some clinics give you extra progesterone support when you start to bleed. My philosophy is if it not going to do any harm then why won't they do this.

Tamsin - how are you hun ?

Lucci  - glad your appointment went well. Sounding positive.

Just been out for a walk to local shop in this lovely weather. Prams ,buggies and smiling mothers and babies everywhere. Not coping very well with it today. Also just heard school reunion is being organised. Going to avoid that also as can't bear going round everyone to be asked "do you have any children...didn't you want any?' Arghhhhhh !!!!......Rant over x


----------



## Lucci

Hi my friends

Steplo, still believing for you... whatever the outcome we are all in this together and here for you  

Tamsin, so glad you have a good friend to lean on... even though she hasn't been through this, a true friend just knows...  

Gwendy, thanks... appointment did go well... and we are feeling alot more positive about it all... I know how it feels to go out and see nothing but prams, it really is a strain some days... we went swimming the other day and smiling parents with tiny babies in the pool... my DP really struggled as much as he loved seeing them in the water, I could see the sorrow in his eyes  

Anyway staying focused - have lost 3lbs last week following the Dukan Diet - 5lbs to go for the 16th but am pretty positive I can do it )

Got appointment with Jayne this Thursday which should help DP with any other concerns and really just getting ready emotionally and physically for what is ahead (as if that is possible...)

Praying for all of us 

Lucci x


----------



## Gwendy

Hey Lucci,

3ibs is fab result so far. Must check out that diet. I contacted a Nutritionalist who specialises in Infertility last week. Ordered all the supps today so we will wait and see.  She putting me on a detox as well. I will give you her details if you wish You will shed 5ibs no probs . Your sounding very focused. I went to see Jayne many times with DH esp after miscarriages. She was just what we both needed. A safe environment to chat freely about fears and dreams. I was pleasantly surprised how much DH opened up as he is a quiet deep guy.The best of luck for Thursday


----------



## Bethliz

Hello everyone  

Gwendy - Sorry to hear you had a difficult day, hope you are feeling better  Sounds like you are doing lots of positive things to prepare yourself for next tx, definatly a good idea to have something to focus on.  

Lucci - Well done on the diet, hope appointment with Jayne goes well today, she's lovely and so supportive.  Also great to hear you and DH have made the positive decision to go forward with tx, good luck   Summer's not too far away!

Tamsin - So glad to hear you have such a supportive friend, that made all the difference in the world to me when I was going through tx

Steplo - How are you, hope bleeding has stopped, it will help you to move forward, take care and have some quality time with DH

Mojo - Hope you are feeling better
Crazy S - How are you?

Hi to everyone I've missed

AFM - Not much news, spending a few days down at my parents, enjoying the change of scenery and the rest!

Liz
x


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi everyone. Was wondering if there's anyone else undergoing or about to undergo treatment at ARI. I have my baseline scan tomorrow and am getting really anxious. Although my friends and family know our situation no-one knows we're away to start IVF as I don't think I could cope with all the questions. My husband is offshore at the moment too so feeling pretty alone. Trying to remain positive but have been told there is a high chance we won't get to EC and have <1% chance of it working. Not good odds to help positive thinking!


----------



## peglet

just wanted to say a quick 'hi' to everyone, haven't been on here for what seems like months (infact probably has been months!). there are some new faces, so wanted to send good luck messages to you all, hoping that 2012 will not just be rememenber for the the olympics being held in the uk! (good luck also goes to the 'regulars' too)

pegsxx


----------



## button butterfly

Hi 

Didnt want to just read and run - Mrs MacD it is sooo hard to try and keep things to yourself.  Is there a friend you can speak to and trust whislt you are doing IVF, even if it is to complain about giving yourself injections etc.  It is a very lonely thing to do even tho you have your DH with you at times.  Feel free to post on here and I am sure there is somebody on here that will come along and say hello.  As you can see from my signature I have had a journey or two!! Thinking about Going for my 5th treatment but so scared that it will turn out the same.  Sending you loads of positive vibes and please feel free to post anything and I will try and help even if you want to rant. All my treatments were in ARI by the way xx

Button


----------



## MrsMacD

Button, thanks for taking the time to post   DH will be home this week but I know you need all the support you can get at a time like this but I just feel it would be easier telling everyone after we've been through it as they don't know what is involved and trying to explain over and over again at each stage would be too much. Besides friends in particular were supportive when they first found out but now that time has passed there's very little contact and all my friends have children! That's why the forum is so good because everyone understands what you're going through It has opened my eyes and when I read some of the signatures and what some have been through including yourself I don't know where you find all the courage and strength. Here's hoping it's your turn soon


----------



## CrazyS

Hello all - can't believe we're in April - it's mental how quicly time goes.

Gwendy - I ahven't had a chance to read back all the posts but do you have a timescale for your next Tx?  Are you waiting to see if the homeopathy and nutritional supps start to take effect?  I had a really rough month the first month starting the homeopathy (it was also the first month after my failed IVF) but now into the second month and feeling much better.  

Mrs McD - how did your baseline go?  I really benefitted from being able to offload here and having a couple of close friends (some who'd already had successful IVFs - amazing how many of us there are) to speak to. 

I've another comment - I had my allergies re-tested (last time was in 2001).  The results are all quite confused but my IgE levels were off the scale (more than 5000 when the normal range is up to 120 or something).  I was expecting that as I have heaps of allergies.  Anyway from what I've read high IgE doesn't really come into fertility issues (I've read the board on immune issues).  from other things I've read, IgE protects from parasites so can be present wherever they might show up, skin, nose, lungs, gut.  I'd be OK if there was a tapeworm infestation.  It doesn't seem to have anything to do with womb or reproductive organs in itself.  I was also tested for IgM and IgG last year and that was normal.

I wondered if anyone who'd had immune testing (Gwendy/Twinkle/anyone else) had tested for IgE and why.  The GP had no idea how to interpret the results and was goign to phone the lab to find out more.  I just wondered if anyone had more information from their own experiences before I go for my follow up with Dr H.  Any feedback gratefully received!  Thanks Cx


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi Crazy thanks for asking. They counted 5 follicles (when they eventually found my left ovary, took 3 of them to find it) nothing else there that shouldn't be there so I suppose that's good. Start buserelin tomorrow then stimms Wed and we'll take it from there. Good luck with your testing and I hope you get the answers you're looking for


----------



## tamsinw

Hi everyone


MrsMacD - really glad to hear things went OK today and keeping everything crossed for lots of excellent follie growth. It looks like I'm a poor responder too so I completely sympathise with your anxieties... but yes, try to keep positive because medicine is not an exact science and you never know what can happen   And ditto to what Button and CrazyS said - feel free to offload here   


Stelpo - how are you? Thinking of you   


CrazyS - I'm not a doctor but I've written extensively about IgE in asthma (I'm a medical writer) and, as far as I'm aware, raised levels have not been identified as a cause of infertility. High IgE levels are simply related to atopy (allergies) - which you already know applies to you. I've also just checked the medical journals database and can't find anything related to fertility/reproduction so I'm sure you're correct. High IgG in women is thought to affect sperm so its good that yours is normal    The only related thing I can think of is that antihistamines can affect mucus production, including CM which can get thicker and decrease (not could for conceiving!). I don't know if that helps at all? 


Bethliz - hope you had a nice relaxing break at your parents   


Gwendy - I'm TOTALLY with you on your rant. Sometimes I just want to hide so I don't have to see all the 'normal' family life going on. Hope you're feeling better today   


AFM - I haven't rung the clinic yet but I will do it this week! I wanted to ask if anyone here has taken DHEA to improve their egg quality? Has anyone asked ARU about it? I've read some of the big thread about DHEA on here because I was taking it before I got pregnant with the EP (albeit not the best version) and I'm considering taking it again after my rubbish response with cycle 2. Lordy this infertility stuff is hard - I swing from being really upbeat and positive (normal me) to feeling completely inadequate as a human being!    


Hi to everyone else 
T x


----------



## CrazyS

Thanks Tamsin - It's nice to hear from someone who knows what they're talking about.  Dr H mentioned DHEA at my last review - I think if I'd pushed it I might have got it but I hadn't really looked into it myself and a friend of mine (who had exactly the same responses as I did and ended up with 2 successful IVFs) had aswell.  I might look into that as well as a poor responder too  

I actually stopped taking antihistamines about a year ago as I wasn't getting hayfever or other symptons where I needed them.  Interesting about the mucus thing as I've only noticed the fertile CV over the last couple of months - having seen the homeopathy lady.

Mrs McD - that's good base count result particularly after last treatment.  As I didn;t respond very well I was more nervous at the scans than anything else (well apart from waiting for the embryologist's call )  On a couple of scans they had difficulity finding my right ovary so I know how that feels (yes it is there!!)

Cx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Tamsin

If you are interested in DHEA it may be worth getting in touch with some of the ladies on the GCRM thread as I have noticed a few of them mention it, sorry I can't think of anyone in particular, you may need to read back.  It seems that GCRM recomend taing it for about 3 months before tx begins.  I'm afraid I can't give you any more info I'm afraid, thats all i can remember.  Hope you get some good advice from clinic when you phone  

Liz
x


----------



## stelpo

Hi everybody

Thank you all so much for all you messages, they have meant the world to me, sooo fed up of comments from well meaning friends and family who say JUST the wrong thing - my poor dad got an earful last week lol - you think they might read up on this a little bit knowing what we are doing, but no.....I did the POAS last fri (OTD) which seemed the most pointless thing seeing as I had had a full AF which was finished again by OTD - needless to say BFN!

i am doing a bit better, have stopped crying this week and picked myself up a bit, have review meeting in a couple of weeks so if anyone has any ideas of what I can say, suggestions gratefully accepted! I feel that bleeding at 8 days pt was way too early and there must be something they could try to prevent this, but I have been warned not to expect much from this meeting as they will prob say its just one of those things. More progesterone? Something else? I have no idea. 

Tamsin, good to see you on here again! I am also thinking about the DHEA stuff, someone from GCRM told me Aberdeen weren't against her taking it, just that it wasn't proven, however GCRM actually told her to take it. She gets it from the US, and built up to 75mg I think - if you find out any more, I would be interested to hear about it. Don't think it can hurt anyways. I am thinking of trying GCRM, but its such a pain to get to from where i live, Abdn is bad enough, but the success rates are double for my age - aaargh, this sucks doesn't it?

Hope everyone is good.

S x


----------



## MrsMacD

Tamsin thanks for you kind words. It means so much that everyone on here has nice things to say and wishes you well despite what they themselves have just gone through  . This journey is truly a rollercoaster of emotions and knowing that people who understand what you are going through are ready to offer support makes an incredibly difficult process more bareable. 

Stelpo - glad to hear you haven't given up and I wish you well with whatever step you decide to take next.


----------



## stelpo

Aaawww, where's everyone gone?

Have picked myself up a bit, and have decided to do *just one more* cycle, but  are thinking of transferring to GCRM - have initial appt on May 21 - purely because of their impressive stats for old birds like me  . Not totally decided, review at Abdn was fine, and they said they would do exactly the same protocol again which is fair enough really given we did quite well right up til implantation. What attracts me to GCRM is that they are open 7 days a week, so you are not restricted to the days theatre is available like Abdn therefore EC and ET should be at the best time for you - clutching at straws? Maybe.

Hope you are all well, this thread has kept me going through all the ups and downs - thank you!

S x


----------



## tamsinw

Hi Stelpo

Great to hear from you - just this morning I was thinking of making time to post on here today... I'm so glad to hear you're feeling a bit better and you've already got going with plans for your next cycle (*just one more*  ). We've got our follow-up in a couple of weeks but we've also thought about going elsewhere possibly to GCRM for the same reason (ie I'm another old bird!), although I need to do my research into other places that are good for 'poor responders'. And yes, you did really well up to implantation so I'll keep everything crossed that you get sticky embies next time  

Stelpo - I asked the clinic about DHEA - Dr P said there was some evidence for it working and they are not against its use but they do not prescribe it at ARU, confirming what your friend said. I really need to check out the GCRM thread...

I did have another question for ladies on here... I had normal AF after a short-ish cycle (24 days) immediately after the failed IVF cycle. But now I'm on day 33 of the next cycle and no sign of AF. Its not unheard of for me to be late (although this is really late for me) but wondered if others have found this? What is unusual is that I've have no pre-AF symptoms - I always have spotting, sore BBs and cramps. And before anyone asks, yes I POAS yesterday just in case but it was BFN  In my darker moments I worry that I'm now in early menopause which is mucking about with my cycle, but I generally feel OK. Could this just be a result of hormones being unbalanced?

Mrs MacD - how are things going with your cycle?

Hi to everyone else and hope you're all doing ok.
T x


----------



## Mojo72

Hi everyone,
Glad we are back up and running again. It's been so quiet on here recently!
Tamsinw - I understand what you are going through completely. Since my failed IVF cycle my AF has been muddled up too. Some times coming after 24 days and others not for 38 days. I was always regular, give or take a day either side, occasionally. Added to this I am very sick within 2 hours of my AF starting now (never, ever had that in my life). I have been told it's down to the treatment and that I have severe endo (only discovered when I started IVF) so my hormones/body are messed up and sees AF as an enemy!

Hope everyone is OK with whatever stage of tx you are at. We are doing the long waiting game for moving forward, as a result my emotions and PMA vary from day to day (sometimes hour to hour).


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi everyone it's great to see people back on here again. I can't believe there is no-one else on here who is undergoing treatment in Aberdeen just now. Mind you I hardly saw anyone in the clinic and I have been in almost every 2nd day for the last week and a half.

Stelpo, glad to hear you're giving it another go and you've managed to pick yourself up a bit. It will obviously take time to completely recover from your disappointment but the fact you are looking forward to the next stage is a positive step and I wish you lots of luck on getting your BFP

Tamsin, Hope you are keeping well and have managed to regain some sort of normality despite unsuccessful treatment and are getting through your to do list. Have you been to see Jayne yet?
thanks for asking about me. Unfortunately we didn't get to egg collection due to the expected poor response. we had quite a rollercoaster journey having believed it wouldn't work to being told on the 3rd scan we had 5 follies at 15mm and were 99% guaranteed to go to EC to finally being told we only had 2 decent follies and IVF was being converted to IUI. Now on 2ww but having looked at Aberdeen stats for IUI for 2010 I'm not very hopeful.


----------



## stelpo

Woohoo - you ARE all still here  

Tamsin, so good to hear from you, I hope your review appt goes well, just a word of warning though - someone else told me not to expect too much, and that was the BEST advice, otherwise I would have been very disappointed, I think you go in expecting them to tell you what went wrong and how to fix it, whereas what happens is they tell you your odds were 10% all along....good luck with your research, drove me potty  

Posted off a blood sample to GCRM this morning so they can test AMH, suddenly seems more real! Still not sure if transferring is the right thing to do, but its so hard to directly compare clinics as they all do things slightly differently. I do like the fact that they have many more cycles per year, and I'm thinking that a completely private clinic prob has better facilities than an NHS one, which Aberdeen is, just that we are paying the NHS privately.

Mrs MacD - I agree completely, the ARU has been deserted almost every time I have been there, there was definitely nobody else there when we went for ET, and for review last week, not a soul.

Lovely to hear from you all again, chins up!

S x


----------



## stelpo

Tamsin, sorry I just realised I never answered your question about AF - I am currently on day 31 (normal cycle is 26) and not even a hint of anything coming. I haven't had anything since AF which came a week before OTD, so I think we can safely say cycles are pretty screwed up  

Another random question, has anyone experienced lumpy breasts after doing a cycle? I have a definite lump which has appeared - I know its a cyst and not anything dodgy as I have scanned it myself (I'm a sonographer!) I'm assuming its a consequence of all the hormones, but I haven't seen much mentioned on here about this?

S x


----------



## tamsinw

Thanks ladies - looks like messed up hormones and late AF is a common after effect of treatment.


Stelpo - I haven't noticed any more lumps (I already have a cyst in my right BB - its been checked by someone like you!). I suppose we've been pumped full of hormones so its bound to do strange things to us   I don't think it'll do any harm to transfer to GCRM for all the reasons you've given. If we do go ahead, one of the things I'm not keen on with ARU is they don't give higher doses than 300 IU, whereas other clinics use up to 600 IU. Their argument is evidence doesn't support higher doses but then why do other clinics give higher doses?! Oh and thanks for the advice to not expect much from the follow-up    I'm expecting to be told I'm a poor responder (really?!) and have ED suggested. Perhaps I'll talk to DH about making a consultant appointment at GCRM sooner rather than later...


MrsMacD - so sorry to hear about your poor response. I know how that feels so   BUT I'm keeping everything crossed that the IUI was successful. Whens OTD?


T x


----------



## CrazyS

Hey - hello everyone - everyone back from Easter Hols?  

After Tx my periods were way out - I'm a 28 day on the button gal but first cycle after IVF BFN was 32 days and last one was 30 days.  I took it as my body ridding itself of all the hormones.

I had my follow up last week.  The best advice as Stelpo says is not to expect too much.  I pretty much could have guessed what I was going to be told after two BFN and poor responding cycles.  Basically think about DE (DH nae keen on that) - 2 year waiting list - no egg sharing at ABDN.  I asked about DHEA and was told that ABDN were considering doing a different protocol with growth hormone - cost of meds over £1k - yikes.  Anyway - I should be near the top of the list for my one and only NHS shot in August/September.  Anyone who had NHS treatment - how long was it before treatment that were you told you were proceeding?

MrsMcD - everything crossed for 5 May.  Hope it's a BFP 

Cx


----------



## tamsinw

Apologies MrsMacD - I didn't read your signature    So tons of luck and keeping everything crossed for 5th May.


CrazyS - I had NHS treatment but because I was originally in the system down south I'm not sure my timings will help. Have they told you it will be Aug/Sept? If yes, then I think they try to keep to that - we were told our first go would be Sep/Oct 2011 and it was.


T x


----------



## Mojo72

Hi girls,
I take it by the lack of activity on here recently that everyone, like me, is busy coping with life and the roller coaster that is!


----------



## stelpo

Hey Mojo, nice to hear from you again!

Not much going on here at the moment, I kinda miss the chat! I'm in between stuff at the mo, have an appt at GCRM on the 21st, will decide after that whether to go with them or Abdn for next (and definitely last!) ICSI. Decisions.......

Hope all well with you?

S x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Tamsin & Steplo, -- so glad to see you both back  and thinking positivly, delighted to hear you are both considering or planning another tx. 

Crazy - When I had tx in Abdn the time scales I was given were spot on.  In fact they were very accomadating, I am a teacher and they brought forward my tx so I could have tx during my summer holidays which made an enormous difference as I live 3 hours away from Abdn.  I reckon your tx will be in Aug or sept, lets hope we have a lovely summer and the time will fly by

MrsMcD - Keeping everything crossed for you
Mojo- Hope you are well, where are you with regards to tx?  Sorry if I haven't read back far enough to find  out!
Wishing everyone who is planning tx, having tx or waiting for tx all the luck in the world, Abdn was an excellent clinic for me and I hope they give you your precious BFPs too.  For those of you who are considering changing clinics hope it all goes well!


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi, this is my first post here on FF. I hope i've posted this in the right section.  I am just wondering how long your referrals from GP to aberdeen clinic were? I've read so many different timescales on other sites  
x


----------



## MrsMacD

Hi tazza_uk. It's been awhile since someone new joined the Aberdeen thread. I can't remember how long it took us to get our first appointment. Don't think it was too long but checked back my letters and can't find anything. We had trouble getting appointments to suit as I tried to fit them in with my part time hours but the days didn't work out well for the days the consultant did appointments so we had to wait slightly longer. The clinic doesn't seem to be that busy so hopefully you won't have to wait too long.


----------



## stelpo

Hi Tazza, welcome  

I'm also not much use, i was referred direct from a gynaecologist and we knew from the off that we would need ICSI for mf - I don't recall it being long before going to a patient information evening though - I think we went to the next one after they got our letter, from then it was about 6 weeks before we saw consultant, but that was to fit in with my shifts, we could have gone about a month earlier I think. Tx started a couple of months after, but again we were waiting for a chromosome test which took 6 weeks to come back....we are also self funded, so I presume that makes a difference!

Are you going to the ARU, or the fertility clinic, any idea what treatment you will be having? This is a fab thread, with lots of support, I would have gone loopy without it  

S x


----------



## tazza_uk

Thank you kindly, MrsMacD and stelpo for replying.  

At the moment we are doing all the preliminary tests for the GP referral.  I only work part time and my boss is wonderful, as long as i make up my time he is not too bothered, so fingers crossed it wont be too long for the referral.  

Unfortunately i dont yet know what tx we will be having/allowed.  Due to my PCOS, lack of AF and not ovulating without meds i guess i just have to wait and see.  Hubby is doing his test today.  So i know im jumping the gun a fair bit being here already, but i go by get as much info and ask as many questions as possible to know exactly what we are 'letting ourselves in for'.  I've had lots of prodding and poking done over the last few years and we decided that it was time to look into tx a bit further.  Both of us are pretty nervous though.

Sorry didnt mean to ramble on for so long, look forward to your replies (Hopefully!) x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Tazza,

Welcome  

I'm afraid im also no help with timescales as I had all my initial tests at Raigmore and only had my ivf in Aberdeen a few years later after i had one round of ivf privatly in glasgow beforehand.  It is a super clinic though, you'll be well looked after!  Good luck  

Hi ro everyone else  

iIz


----------



## Mummy30

hello ladies... thought id come in and wish you all well. 

tazza - hello, welcome to FF and most importantly welcome to the aberdeen section!!! Ive made some very good friends for life from here, hope you do too x    Regarding time scales, honestly i cant remember but i THINK it was about 2 months... we werent nhs tho so got through sooner. Maybe it wasnt even that long, i just remember i had a lovely 2 week holiday to prepare myself then had to wait for AF then it was all systems go with the meetings etc.  The first thing we did was have a meeting with a doctor then went to the couples night.  you will be understandably nervous, we were but the staff are wonderful and will put you at ease. 

steplo - i know of some great results from GCRM (susan for one), i hope your experience with them ends up a positive one. x

Hope everyone else is doing ok... keep positive.....


----------



## tazza_uk

Thank you for replying, Bethliz and Mummy30.

I will just have to wait with everything crossed that i get my referral through quickly.  Im glad im finally hearing some positive things about Aberdeen clinic!

I hope i do make some friends through here as well, people who understand and dont judge as they are/were 'in the same boat'. 

We havent told anyone and being able to talk about it and ask questions is helping greatly.  So i am truly appreciative of the replies from everyone.

Hope everyone is ok and hope to speak again soon. x


----------



## tissyblue

Welcome to the ABZ thread Tazza - hope we can all lend you some support!


----------



## tazza_uk

Thank you tissyblue.

So far everyone has been very friendly, welcoming and supportive.

Im so glad i found this place to be able to talk and ask questions. x


----------



## tamsinw

Hi Tazza - welcome!

I just wanted to come on here and let you know that my experience of Aberdeen has been excellent, despite not having successful treatment. The nurses were brilliant, really supportive and caring, and we just had a follow-up with Dr P and she was lovely, really helpful and answered all of our questions. I can't really help with timelines either I'm afraid, as we were referred from Raigmore.

MrsMacD - so so so sorry to see you had a BFN  That sucks. I hope you're OK and being kind to yourselves.

AFM, everything went as expected in the follow-up - I'm a poor responder and had we thought about ED, so a lot to think about but we are beginning to formulate a plan which feels like a positive step.

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi tamsinw, thank u for replying.

Its great to hear that the nurses and staff are great.

So sorry that your tx was not successful. 

We have been told that our referral letter has been received and we should have an appointment by the end of October! Very quick compared to some of the other nhs lists.

I hope you are well and talk again soon x


----------



## CrazyS

Hello everyone -

Welcome Tazza - been away for a few days so missing the chat.  We had our initial GP appointment (with tests to follow) in June and had the consultant appointment in September - so you shouldn't have to wait more than a few months.  Hope the tests lead to good course of action for treatment.  

Cx


----------



## tazza_uk

Thank u for replying CrazyS.

Fingers crossed for the test and meetings.

Hope everyone is well.

x


----------



## starrynight

Hi tazza i think it was a few months i waited but wasnt ages if you know what i mean. I also have pcos and wasnt ovulating. I was actually with the clomid nurses 1st before i went to the ivf nurses. Everyone at the clinic is lovely couldnt fault any of them. I agree this site was such a good help to me and still is and a lot of us girls meet up and that now.
x


----------



## tazza_uk

hi starrynight

thank you for replying. 

yes i know what you mean. Its great to know that the nurses are lovely.

I just wish there was something to do meantime to be proactive, seems the time is going by very slowly at the moment, October seems like its a lifetime away!

x


----------



## CrazyS

Hi Tazza,

I know how you feel - doing something actually makes you feel more positive, in control if you like. After my last failed cycle I decided to go an see a homeopathist. She was recommended by others on this thread. I took the view that I wanted to try something else to see if I could get pregnant naturally and if not, it would put me in the best shape for next treatment. If you haven't thought about it check out Sue Townsend's website - www.townsendhom.com (I think!) and see what you think. Also have you considered acupuncture?

Cx

/links


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi CrazyS

Thanks for replying, i will have a look at that website.

I just dont want to be sitting around doing nothing, when i could be doing something that may help.

I tried accupunture a few years ago, unfortunately it was unproductive and ended up triggering other problems, so i have since 'chickened out' of trying again.

Hope everyone is well.
xx


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone
Feel so bad for not posting lots of support on here recently. Actually thought nobody was about because I didn't get any updates. Didn't think to actually come on and check!

Promise to read more and offer my words of wisdom for what they're worth!
First word of wisdom: definitely consider seeing a homeopath. I go to Sue Townsend too and after 9 failed IVFs, she's the one who did her magic and got me pregnant.  I've actually got her coming out to the house in a few weeks time to talk me through using homeopathy in labour so will see what she says.

Stelpo - I see you're considering GCRM. If I'm honest, I had more success with them than Aberdeen. Had an ectopic pregnancy and miscarriage from GCRM cycles. Okay, it's not a success but always had BFNs from Aberdeen. Can't fault Aberdeen nurses though. They're all great.
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Twinkle,

It is so nice to hear from you!  Brilliant to hear all is going well.  Do you know if you are having a girl or a boy or have you decided to wait & see?

Hi t
Hello everyone else  Hopeplans for tx or tx itself is goping well

Liz


----------



## stelpo

Hi Twinkle - nice to see you back again!

We have bitten the bullet with GCRM and are (hopefully) about to start tx this month - should have been last month but DP had a disastrous SA at our initial appointment and they want him to go back for another go   so we should have a frozen sample as backup in case that happens on EC day - so fingers crossed for Monday that its a bit better   He has always had low count, around 3million, but this time there was only *one* non motile sperm in the whole sample. This is really the last thing we needed, esp him! Interesting that I brought this up with Aberdeen prior to our cycle there, and they totally brushed me off. Clearly it was a valid concern....

Quite disappointed all has gone quiet on this thread, there must be someone on here cycling in Aberdeen?? Still interested even though have moved clinic!

Hope all is well with you Twinke!

S x


----------



## twinkle123

Bethliz - we're having a pink baby. I was far too impatient to wait!

Stelpo - I can't praise GCRM enough. Just wish I'd moved to them sooner instead of being loyal to Aberdeen.  They think nothing of giving you clexane, aspirin and steroids whereas Aberdeen refused! They were also about to start giving me intralipids and doing chromosone tests when I fell pregnant naturally. Hope you have lots of luck with them.
x


----------



## tamsinw

Hi ladies


Hope you're all doing ok.


Stelpo - keeping everything crossed for your GCRM cycle       


Twinkle - aw, a little pink one, how lovely    Not long now, bet you can't wait!


Tazza - how's the preparation going? I think I'm going to try Chinese medicine again - I was having acupuncture, herbs and taking DHEA when I got pregnant (sadly an EP) so figured they're worth trying again (minus acupuncture as I live too remotely for that to be feasible). But I've heard several ladies recommend Sue the Homeopath so she's definitely worth trying (I would if I lived nearer to Aberdeen!).


We're also thinking of changing clinics but going abroad. DH knows Northern Cyprus really well so we're looking into going to Dogus clinic, perhaps in Sept (to give the DHEA a chance to work) or next Spring (but that seems a long time to wait...). Decisions, decisions!


Tx


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi all,

hope everyone is doing well.

at the moment everything is on hold after being rushed into hospital.  they removed large adhesions from my uterus (8cm x 7cm) which they originally thought on ultrasound were cysts, still awaiting results.  had my stitches removed and am still in agony, which i have been told will reduce but to take it easy and give myself time to heal, the consultant 'strongly recommended' no BMS for at least 3 months to make sure everything internally has healed.  Not what i wanted to hear, another 3 months wasted.

Sorry for the rant, a bit down.

Hope everyone else is doing much better.

Love to hear from you 

xx


----------



## stelpo

Oh Tazza   - sounds like you've had a terrible time! I guess its important to let yourself get over everything and heal properly, there is always something to hold everything up isn't there??

Hugs, S x


----------



## twinkle123

So sorry to hear that tazza.    There's always something gets in the way but hope the 3 months pass quickly for you x


----------



## tamsinw

Tazza - so sorry to hear what you're going through    Take it easy and be kind to yourself x


----------



## Mummy30

Hi ladies, hope you are all ok.... i know you have been chatting to twinkle so i wondered if you have noticed her news. remember miracles can happen xx

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=292139.new#new


----------



## shortnsweet3781

bookmarking


----------



## twinkle123

Hi everyone. Just wondering how you are all getting on? 
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Twinkle

Its lovely to hear from you and I hope you and your wee girl are having a wonderful time settling into family life!  Enjoy every moment of your maternity leave!  I have just gone back to school after my year off and am enjoying it much more than expected!  I have only gone back part time, so still have plenty time to spend  at home with my two wee girls who are now a year old!

Hope everyone having tx is well, and hoping to hear some news of BFPs very soon

Liz


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi ladies, 

I hope it's OK to join the thread?? I've just had my second failed ICSI, so waiting to start my next cycle. It would be nice to go through this emotional rollercoaster ride with local cyclers. I'm not sure my next move, whether keep trying at Aberdeen or go private, although i'm not sure where the nearest private clinic is. I can say that the nurses at AFC have been absolutely wonderful. The IVF road is so lonely, i've only told about 1 person (friend). 

There's not a day goes by that i don't think about a family.

sarah.x


----------



## jackabean72

Hi Sarah K,


Sorry nobody has said hello sooner!   Sorry to hear about your failed ICSI hugs to you and your partner.  It's such a difficult time, do you have one more go with NHS?


Lot's of Aberdeen girls have good stories maybe they will share to let you know you are not alone.  I was successful first time and now have a little girl who is 2 today!  Some of the other girls have had a more difficult road like yourself but have finally got their miracle so don't give up.    xx


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi Sarah, as Jacka has said sorry for delay replying, I have been very bad at checking/posting on here. Hopefully some of the ladies can come on and give some advice, as I know many of them have had difficult but successful journeys. 


Keep positive  I will try and check in regularly from now on xx


----------



## Gwendy

Hi Sarah,

  I haven't posted for such a long time. Needed time out from thinking eating sleeping infertility  It's a tough road to be on and you are right, it can feel so lonely at times. I have had enormous support on this thread from so many people.

I think the nearest private clinic would be GCRM Glasgow and The Nuffield Glasgow. GCRM has an excellent reputation. While I have not cycled there I have had private ultrasound scans prior to going abroad for treatment The staff are lovely. There must be private clinics in Edinburgh too. Good luck with your treatment

I plan to do one more treatment in Barcelona in March then its time to move on as I have gave it my all and need to start living  

Hey jacka a massive happy Birthday to Charlotte today 

Hi  shortnsweet how are you ?


----------



## shortnsweet3781

Hi GwendY I am good thanks  


Hope you are doing ok x


----------



## stelpo

Hi Sarah - Nice to see this thread more lively again, was a godsend when I was cycling in Aberdeen!

I did my first cycle in Aberdeen, then transferred to GCRM in Glasgow where I got a BFP on the second cycle with them. All my cycles were private as I'm too old   for nhs funding! I have nothing against Aberdeen, but I never regretted moving clinics - the staff were all lovely, except the consultant who I saw at our review meeting who was less than helpful. My feeling is that while both clinics were private for us, we were basically paying an NHS clinic to treat us in Aberdeen, while at GCRM, it was a totally private clinic who were more open to trying different things just because it *might* just help. Aberdeen were more one size fits all, and NHS minded where they wont try anything unless its evidence based medicine proved to work. I know I'm biased as I got my BFP at GCRM, but I actually felt they were far more on my side and actually listened to what I had to say and agreed, whereas I was completely brushed off in Aberdeen ( both DP and I work in NHS, DP is a Dr). Our original reason for transferring was that GCRM had far better success rates for my age.
Hope this helps you in some way! Everyone has different opinions about clinics, and different reasons for choosing which one to go with - it ha to be whats right for you!
Good luck!

S x


----------



## twinkle123

Hi Sarah. Welcome    Don't know how I would have survived my journey without the lovely ladies on here. 

I won't list my history as it'll take too long and it's late! But you can read it all below in my signature.  I also have nothing but praise for GCRM. My only regret in this journey is not moving to them sooner. They treat you like an individual and are much more open to trying different drugs etc. I wanted to take steroids, clexane and aspirin but Aberdeen said they would refuse to treat me if I took them. GCRM didn't question it at all. The nurses are lovely at Aberdeen but I was never over-fond of the doctors. Just feel like I was a number to them whereas I didn't feel like that at GCRM. Just my opinion though!

Loads of luck to you
x


----------



## Need1Miracle

Morning ladies,

Had a good break over Christmas and New Year and done my best to put the last cycle behind me. Many great responses to my post, I hope you'all had a good Christmas and NY??

Stelpo, we had a wee disagreement with the nurses on the last cycle and my partner and I were left thinking the same as you have said. We are paying for our treatments and this may be our last cycle it's bloody not cheap! So this is why I'm eager to try a another clinic. I had a scan on the GCRM website and hearing the praises from y'all sounds like it might be a good option. Not expecting a BFP just because I changed clinics but I want to feel like I done all that I could and got the proper treatment I deserve. 

Hi Gwendy, what do you a feel the difference is from Barcelona to Scotland? I wish you all the luck for March Hun. 

Thanks for all the great replies, new year new start. 

Sarah


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi Ladies, 

Enjoyed the time off but also glad to be back to work, back to routine and normality!

We know exactly what you mean Sarah, we have been treated shockingly badly, they dont seem to know what they are doing.  I have complained to the acting head of department numerous times now and nothing has improved, if anything it has gotten worse. The nurses are rude and contradictory to the consultants, both Maheshwari and Battacharya.  We are on the ivf waiting list and they no longer have any interest.  They are not willing to try anything, even if it has been medically trialled and proved in other hospitals, with all the research to back up what we have found.  So we are glad to know we are not the only ones being treated  .  Will you be returning to the support group meetings?

Look forward to hearing from you soon.


----------



## tracey p

hiya ive not posted on here for a long time and just wanted to share my news with u ... i had my precious wee boy on the 19/12/12  (2ND SON) hes a wee angel, i just wanted to post to say girls please dont give up after 6 years of trying our dream came true i was labelled as secondary infetility with no medical reason although i  knew wasnt ovulating ever month ..  i was on the verge of asking for a hysterectomy   due to bad period and ovulating pains and the constant dissapointment every month was  giving up when that i fell pregnant, things work in weird  ways, the thing i was doing different was taking preconcemption pregnacare (worth a try) just want to give u girls a boost it can happen, and i know if i didnt have this forum and the girls on heres help and support over the 3 years i have been on here  then i really would have been lost!!! thanks girls xx sending big hugs to u and positve thoughts to the girls still waiting for that BFP


----------



## twinkle123

Yeah don't give up ladies. Took me such a long time and such a lot of treatments but I refused to give up. Understand what you're saying about the Aberdeen clinic though. It wasn't the nurses I had a problem with, it was the doctors. They were so unwilling to try anything new with me. Even drugs that are common place with most other clinics now. I can't praise GCRM enough. Had 4 transfers altogether with them (2 fresh and 2 FETs) and both my fresh cycles were positive. Unfortunately 1 was ectopic and 1 was a miscarriage but that wasn't their fault. The fact is, it is was a 50% success rate with them after a whole series of disasters at Aberdeen. 
That's just me though. Aberdeen is not a bad clinic if it's just a straight forward IVF cycle you need. Any questions you have, just ask and if I had to give one piece of advice, DO NOT GIVE UP!!!   
x


----------



## Need1Miracle

Mornings ladies, I really love the support on this website. When I woke up this morning I was feeling negative about this being my third cycle.  Did anyone have doubts on their third cycle, thinking that if it doesn't work this time it'll never work? coming on this website this morning was the best thing I could have done as it's gave me the couragement I needed to hear. Think my partner needs some words of encouragement. 

The doctors haven't done much for us I feel. I've only seen the doctors twice, and it was the two most pointless conversation I've had with a doctor. My first cycle failed with no embies and the second I only had one. Both cycles there were no discussion or advice on what we, or they, could do different. So this is why I would like to try another clinic. Twinkle....when you phoned the clinic did you just get an appointment to go down and discuss your treatment? Did you obtain your records from the hospital or did GCRM do that?

Tazza, yup I'm looking forward to the next meeting. Keep in touch let me know how your experience with the clinic is going?!! 

Sarah


----------



## twinkle123

Hi all

Sarah, I had to ask Aberdeen clinic for my notes. They were quite happy to copy them for me and didn't really blame me for trying somewhere else after so many failed cycles. Think they charged about £50?  I got an appointment pretty quickly at GCRM after I phoned them. I went down for the first one but the doctors are quite happy to do telephone consultations too.

I see some of you having had problems with the nurses at Aberdeen. It was always the doctors I had problems with as I would have an appointment with them and come away having learnt nothing and more depressed! I always got on really well with the nurses (especially the IVF ones) because I was there all the time and they were forever mopping up my tears!
x


----------



## tazza_uk

twinkle,

hopefully ive understood your message, but please correct me if i am wrong... is it different nurses from clinic and ARU?     It is then it might be a completely different story.

The doctors i find are wonderful, even if sometimes i have to ask them to repeat things 100s of times!


----------



## twinkle123

Tazza - the nurses I got for IVF were different from the ones for my IUI & clomid. You do get to know the the IVF nurses much better as you're there every few days for scans and bloods. Don't know if it's changed any but when you go through the doors into the department, the IVF unit was just there and you turn right round the corner to the IUI etc part.  Different nurses in both.
x


----------



## tazza_uk

twinkle, 

thank you very much for clarifying that query about the nurses.  This has really put my mind at ease as i dont find the nurses in the fertility clinic friendly. Lease i know that it will be different ones i will be dealing with, if/when i return.

Thank you again.


----------



## tracyl247

Morning

We are looking to see if there is any interest in a FF meet in Scotland, either Glasgow or Edinburgh. Please go to the thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=300526.0 and let us know your thoughts.

Take care

Tracy​


----------



## Doreen4

Hiya

I'm wondering if anyone has been referred to Aberdeen for IVF this year? My GP told me the waiting times are much shorter now, it used to be two years she said. My referral will be made in May because in May I've been ttc for three years. I read somewhere that you'd have it within a year after the referral has been made but I'm just wondering exactly how long it takes. 

Thanks xx


----------



## Dunc23

Hi, i went on waiting list a few months ago but at 36 decided not to wait. Booked in for next month. I was told the scot gov may offer funding in july to get waiting list down so if i need 2nd go i can get free one then, maybe. This was aberdeen not sure about other regions.


----------



## Dunc23

Just wondering if anyone starting treatment soon. I'm starting in april, nervous and excited.xx


----------



## Doreen4

Hi

and thanks for your reply!  I've also been thinking about going privately, I thought my GP could refer me for that but she said she couldn't so I'll have to wait till I have my appointment with my gyno in May and then for the appointment in Aberdeen and then discuss my options. I've got Endometriosis that keeps getting worse so I kind of feel like I'm racing against time.

I've heard and read that their success rates are good and a woman I know got pregnant through treatment there, she was 38 at the time.

Good luck xx


----------



## starrynight

Good luck ladies i really dont have a clue about the waiting times as i was on a few things 1st before ivf so was put on the list as soon as i went to clinic even tho i was on clomid at the time. I know going private is alot quicker but depends on the time scale if you can get nhs quick enough i would wait but depends on age ect and how quick u want to start.
xx


----------



## Doreen4

Thanks  I'm 30,5 years old, I really hope that they tell me that I don't have to wait too long. My partner wants to move but I'm really wanting to stay till we get a free cycle.

I've been on Clomid in the past and I've got some left, it's not great for my endo but I had a chemical on it, the only time that's happened to me, so maybe I should take that next cycle. Just want to feel like I'm doing something.

Thanks girls xx


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi Doreen4

I am on the waiting list for IVF at Aberdeen and can advise that thanks to the Scottish Gov. giving a substantial grant, the waiting times have been significantly reduced.  We were initially advised Sept 2015 for treatment, now we have been told August THIS YEAR!!!!!

Feel free to contact me for any info/chat.

Have you been to the support group?


----------



## Doreen4

Hi tazza_uk

thanks and congratulations!! that's great  I felt very disheartened when my gyno told me I had two wait two years, feel more positive after learning about the new funding   I haven't been to the support group is it good?  

My referral for Aberdeen will go through in May (because then I've tried for exactly three years which is the criteria in my area) and I'm hoping it won't take me long to get the initial appointment with them. I'm thinking about going to the information evening soon though.

xxx


----------



## Esha82

Hi Dunc

Hope your appointment went well.  I have had ICSI twice and am on my 3rd FET in Aberdeen.  So any questions let me know.  On a good note I have a lovely 2 year old that came treatment at Aberdeen clinic.  Good luck hun!!!  x x x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Good luck to you both, I am not going to be having any further tx but just thought I'd let you know I have beautiful 20 month old twin girls as a result of having tx at aberdeen.  I found all the staff lovely, kind and prefessional.  I had a much better experience on the nhs in abdn than I did when I had private tx in glasgow.

Wishing all the best
Bethliz x


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi 

Wishing you all the best Dunc23.  We are due for treatment in August.


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi ladies,

I'm starting my third ICSI cycle in May....fingers crossed for you Dunc, keep us posted on how you get on through your cycle. Tazza, 4 months n counting!!! 

xx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Hi, i hope you don't mind me joining in. The support group is worth going..nice ladies and good support. Without the support it can be lonely : ( . I can't always make it to the group but i do arrange other days to meet.


----------



## tazza_uk

Good luck ladies, wishing you all the best for your cycles, keep us posted pretty please! 

Need1Miracle... bit shock on waiting time since i last spoke to you eh   

xx


----------



## Doreen4

Thanks, yeah I think joining a support group is probably good for me at this point in time  xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,
Just want to offer everyone on this board lots of luck.  Fantastic to hear extra funding has been granted and waiting times are being reduced!!!. I have beautiful twin girls, born as a result of tx in Aberdeen.  I found all the staff, kind, supportive and professional.  Whether private or NHS I would recommend Aberdeen as a great place to have treatment.  
Sending lots of   to you all
Liz


----------



## Dunc23

Hi Ladies,

Great to hear of the success stories from Aberdeen!
And TWINS! Was this a result of transferring 2 embryos?
Open evening was great and  our investigations were fine up until my consultation that followed.
All of a sudden my FSH was higher and the Dr's weren't too positive but we're giving it a go.
Starting down reg in next few days and trying to be positive and I will just have to wait and see what I produce.
Bit confused with my protocol as I don't think I took much in after the news but nurses said all will become clear as soon as I phone them.
In the meantime reading up a lot on this and staying healthy.
And trying to get the hang of this forum stuff.
Dunc.XX


----------



## Dunc23

Hi All,

Its good to know the funding has been confirmed.
I'm just starting mine which we are paying for so its encouraging to know that if I do need 2nd go I can have it sooner rather than later. I know I shouldn't get ahead of myself!

Is the support group in the hospital?

Dunc.X


----------



## Esha82

Good Luck with your treatment Dunc, I am sure it will all go fine.

Just had a natural FET transfer yesterday at Aberdeen so now on the dreaded 2 week wait.

x x x


----------



## Dunc23

Good Luck Esha82
I hope you manage to find something to keep your mind off it for 2 weeks, eeek!


----------



## tazza_uk

Hi Dunc23, 

Yes the support group is in the hospital but a few of us who met there meet up outwith the hospital at more convenient times/locations.

xx


----------



## Need1Miracle

Thanks for sharing your experience liz, it's always encouraging before treatment. 

Dunc, hope you can make it to the group.


----------



## Need1Miracle

Tazza, i'll say!!!  

Esha, everything crossed for you  

Dunc, feel free to discuss your protocol, i've had two cycles at Aberdeen i might be able to explain. Also good luck on your cycle too   

Well it's the weekend, thankfully, hope ya'll have exciting plans for it?


----------



## Dunc23

Hi,
Starting Norithisterone 2nd May, it can't come quick enough.
Busy writing lists of things to do when i need to take my mind off it. 
It will be good to get all these things done that i have been putting off for ages 
Started taking vitex, anyone tried this?
Dunc.XX


----------



## Dunc23

I would love to but it takes me about 130mins to get into Aberdeen and i will already be doing a lot of trips soon so think the travelling will be a bit much for me. I have to travel a fair bit to work already. I shall see how i go, this is the first time so feeling quite positive so far.XX


----------

